# Future Herd Sire



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

What do you think about this Nubian buck as a herd sire? He's about three months old (DOB 04-07-17), and was weaned a couple weeks ago. Comes from heavy milking lines and is from a CAE tested herd. He's still young so has a lot of growing to do, but so far he looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

If you think he would be a nice addition to your herd and will help you in the direction you want to go, I would get him. CAE- is definitely a plus. 

Conformation-wise, he isn't too stunning - the weak chine/roached back/steep rump combo will probably get worse with age. But then, I haven't seen what his dam or sire look like, or any udders of close relations.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank you. We put a deposit on him when he was a week or two old, and just picked him up and brought him home.

It was my first time "setting up" a goat for pictures. I don't think I did it very well. I had to have my sister hold him in that position, while I took the pictures. Maybe next time I should do it vise versa. 
He was alright but very tensed up, and especially since he and my Mini-Mancha buckling were convinced that one of the yearling does was in heat. 

Next year I will focus a little more on the confirmation of my breeding bucks (not just the udder of their dams, their coloring, etc.). I have only had goats for three years, dairy goats for 2, and just this past spring I began to learn some about goats conformation-wise. Thank you for your help!

And here is one more picture of him from yesterday (note, he was in courting mode and was very hyped up!).


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Is that one of his soon to be girlfriends in the background of the 2nd photo? She looks very interested!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Is that one of his soon to be girlfriends in the background of the 2nd photo? She looks very interested!


Yes, and that is the doe who was possibly in heat and that he and my other buck were going crazy about.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Nubians are always adorable. *sigh* Your buckling does have some definite plusses: Strong dairy character (That long neck and sharp withers!), a long body, good legs and pasterns. He is sharp and angular. His topline isn't horrible - I've definitely seen worse. But his rump is a bit steep. If he's got a good breeding background, then I'm betting he'll throw some nice kids for you. :-D


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Always remember in breeding dairy goats, research the udders on the sire's line (and of the course the dam)- good udders are one of the most important things in having a good dairy goat. If you have a poor udder with weak attachments, tiny orifices, etc you wouldn't want to breed for that.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Do you have a picture of his mom and dad?

Sent from my Z799VL using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I do but they are not very good ones (in the picture of the buck it just shows his head). I can ask the previous owner for more though if it would help.


----------



## PB_Nubians (Jan 17, 2017)

It is hard to pick a breeding sire when they are young in my opinion. I always raise my doe and bucks till they are yearlings and then make my decision. By that age you can get more accurate assessment of their body conformation. When buying bottle babies I would say check out the parents first and then try to look for strong legs and a wide chest.
Always try to find an animal that will improve what is deficient in your current herd. You never want to go the wrong way with a breeding season.
Good luck and God Bless


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for the advice! These past few months I have learned a little more about dairy goat conformation, and I see more clearly some of Schroeder's "flaws", like his narrow chest for example. Next year I am going to be very picky about which bucks I add to the herd. 
Unfortunately though, we lost Schroeder to Barber Pole worms a couple months ago.


----------



## PB_Nubians (Jan 17, 2017)

I am sorry to hear that you lost the little guy. I hope you can find a good buck to breed to for spring babies. Don't worry about the learning curve. Everyone on this site is learning something new everyday. We all started off in the same place. 
It just takes a lot of questions and trial and error. A few great people and a little luck never hurts either! 
God Bless


----------

